# Eason & Fromm



## cramer (Oct 1, 2017)

If you are Kirby - what do you do next week?

Fromm is the real deal, Eason is ready to play
How to keep two top notch QB's happy?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2017)

Consider the rest of the team. Their momentum is with Fromm.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2017)

cramer said:


> If you are Kirby - what do you do next week?
> 
> Fromm is the real deal, Eason is ready to play
> How to keep two top notch QB's happy?



I think Eason will transfer after this year if he does not take back his starting spot. Which could leave us back to a QB issue if we can't pick up Feilds....

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## GA native (Oct 1, 2017)

The best thing Eason can do for himself, is concentrate on his free education at UGA. I just hope he didn't take some fluff athletic's major like "communications."


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2017)

eason should walk now if not given back his starting position. he is a good qb and would start for a lot of teams.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Really?! Y'all havin this conversation? Ya think Eason don't know it will be the same anywhere else? He isn't going anywhere.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2017)

I say start him at Vandy and see what happens. Eason is a great QB and I will be honest I was a little nervous when he got hurt. Fromm is a great QB as well but I think the experience of Eason is what we will need if we have any chance of going all the way. Some of Fromms throws would have been picked off by a better defense than what we have faced so far. Just my .02


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 1, 2017)

I think Fromm is better than Eason. Understands the game better. IMO the dawgs future is Fromm


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

I will trust CKS on this decision.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2017)

Bobo will make the right call


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 1, 2017)

Seems the coach is set on Fromm. I bet the go gatas would welcome Eason in tomorrow. If only it was that easy.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Even if Eason wanted a transfer, Kirby would block any SEC or ACC school. But I say we are still getting way ahead of ourselves.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey MCBuck, you coming to the Vandy game?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey Charlie me and Moe will be there for Vandy, you gonna make it?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I think Fromm is better than Eason. Understands the game better. IMO the dawgs future is Fromm



Plus Fromm has wheels unlike JE.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2017)

Why would you pull a guy that's 5-0 and probably ranked 5/6? He got you where you are. Eason coulda,woulda,shoulda


----------



## MX5HIGH (Oct 1, 2017)

Stay with Fromm who has already proven himself and has the team behind him.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 1, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Even if Eason wanted a transfer, Kirby would block any SEC or ACC school.



Most definitely


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 3, 2017)

Where is Eason gonna go? Have any of y'all thought about that???!!!!

How many teams run a pro style pocket passing game any more??!!!! They all want the running/RPO guy anymore They want the Watsons, Winstons and Jacksons. 20yrs ago he could have chosen from a long list of schools but now it Georgia and...........? Who else runs a pro style offense anymore?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Where is Eason gonna go? Have any of y'all thought about that???!!!!
> 
> How many teams run a pro style pocket passing game any more??!!!! They all want the running/RPO guy anymore They want the Watsons, Winstons and Jacksons. 20yrs ago he could have chosen from a long list of schools but now it Georgia and...........? Who else runs a pro style offense anymore?





You might want to look at who gave him offers and ANY of those schools would still love to have him.

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/player/_/id/189857/jacob-eason


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I will trust CKS on this decision.



^^This^^


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie me and Moe will be there for Vandy, you gonna make it?



John, I am planning to go, if I can get my shoulder to feeling better.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2017)

I still think eason stays though...think about this little tid bit:  why did five juniors return for their senior year when they could be making some big $$ right now on a nfl roster? How did Kirby present that to them?  do you think that just maybe he has a plan to do that with eason too? 
I just think its still too early to think about what eason will do.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 3, 2017)

Would be a complete fool to do anything to mess with the Fromm mojo.  Eason is a solid quarterback and seems like a good fella.  Fromm just took his job. That's life.


----------



## sweatequity (Oct 3, 2017)

*Fromm is averaging ~140yds a game*

through 5 games. He is a game manager at best. He doesn't have the deep ball or arm strength Eason has. Bench Eason and he is gone. Eason has a NFL caliber arm. 

The best player at practice should start but you have to let Eason play. One, he needs to get some reps and two, what if Fromm gets hurt?

Eason can transfer anywhere, not sure why someone would think he couldn't. I bet one of the Washington teams would take him? He made some spectacular throws last year and would have only improved this year.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might want to look at who gave him offers and ANY of those schools would still love to have him.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/player/_/id/189857/jacob-eason



Miami, Michigan and Alabama have no need for him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Miami, Michigan and Alabama have no need for him.



Richt would take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Richt would take him in a heartbeat!



Not a chance. Nkosi Perry is our heir apparent. You can keep that statue in Athens


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Not a chance. Nkosi Perry is our heir apparent. You can keep that statue in Athens



Too bad that wouldn't be your decision.. And yeah, Richt would take him. Don't kid yourself.. There was talks of him following Richt. Richt is a fine man and a DGD but he is also predictable and loves him some Eason.


----------



## fastball_24 (Oct 3, 2017)

I am betting if practice goes well this week and eason is 100% healthy. They both play some probably some important snaps this may even go into Missouri game but after that I say Kirby says one or other is starting qb.


----------



## IvyThicket (Oct 3, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I still think eason stays though...



Eason is a blue chip recruit who would start at about 90% of other schools. He will leave if he doesn't earn his spot back. The one key reason why? Eason is a Sophomore and Fromm is a Freshman. This isn't him losing a spot to an upper classmen. He still has 2 years of eligibility left and Fromm has 2 more years at minimum he has to be in Athens. If he doesn't gain it back now, he most likely never will.

He'll be gone!


----------



## IvyThicket (Oct 3, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Where is Eason gonna go? Have any of y'all thought about that???!!!!
> 
> How many teams run a pro style pocket passing game any more??!!!!



David Shaw at Stanford, Clay Helton at USC, Mora at UCLA, Iowa, Wisconsin, Michigan State, Minnesota, all run a variation of a pro-style offense. He'll have his pick of the litter if he chooses to go. Zero doubt about that.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2017)

IvyThicket said:


> Eason is a blue chip recruit who would start at about 90% of other schools. He will leave if he doesn't earn his spot back. The one key reason why? Eason is a Sophomore and Fromm is a Freshman. This isn't him losing a spot to an upper classmen. He still has 2 years of eligibility left and Fromm has 2 more years at minimum he has to be in Athens. If he doesn't gain it back now, he most likely never will.
> 
> He'll be gone!



Pretty much. Eason wants playing time and he's a good QB. CKS isn't going to give him the slot though. He's going to have to earn it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 3, 2017)

Eason threw 100 mph fastball into end zone from 7 yards out.
Incomplete 
Seen enough


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't care if you can throw the ball from New York to California, if you cannot do it with touch or hit your target what good is all that arm. So far Eason has thrown 4 passes this season and all of them have been incompletions and looked like the same ole Eason from last year. Kirby will give the starting gig to whomever gives us the best chance for a W and so far that's been Fromm.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 3, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Eason threw 100 mph fastball into end zone from 7 yards out.
> Incomplete
> Seen enough




^^^
This


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2017)

CKS will be hard pressed to take a 5 game winning QB out. Eason will get his chance to play this weekend I think, if we have control of the Vandy game by the 2nd half.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 4, 2017)

I will say it's Fromm's job unless he has a meltdown, Eason may be good and may just never found his groove but I have never seen anything he has done to live up to his hype. Fromm just looks more in charge of the team and more fluid even under pressure. So don't think he is going any where.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2017)

What everyone seems to forget is Eason won the job and never lost it. He got hurt and Fromm (his replacement) is filling in.. There is a reason Eason won the role to begin with.. 

I think I'll just sit back, enjoy the show and not worry about it.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What everyone seems to forget is Eason won the job and never lost it. He got hurt and Fromm (his replacement) is filling in.. There is a reason Eason won the role to begin with..
> 
> I think I'll just sit back, enjoy the show and not worry about it.



I agree  Eason won the job in practice but in real game time I think Fromm will out play him. No, I'm not a coach not even close but I know what my eyes see.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I agree  Eason won the job in practice but in real game time I think Fromm will out play him. No, I'm not a coach not even close but I know what eyes see.....



That's the thing.. Nobody has seen Eason in a real game this year outside of a few snaps.. I don't care either way.. Just win baby!


----------



## redeli (Oct 4, 2017)

Leadership is the key...


----------



## bullgator (Oct 4, 2017)

As problems go............this is one of the better ones for y'all.

I wish this was our biggest problem.


----------



## killabig1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Had Eason not got hurt, we don't know if he would have been 5-0 at this point also.


----------



## paulpaul (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm not worried to much about it cause we are winning and we have to good QBs . However Kirby is going to give Eason a chance to win his job back because Kirby knows that if he doesn't give Eason a chance that will look bad to some QBs that he is recruiting for the furture. Also I agree with toolmkr20 Eason has a arm but can't control where it goes most of the time. Fromm is not perfect he misses reads on open guys and should have more INTs than he has but he has the "IT" factor we all can see that!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 4, 2017)

only a fool would change what is working


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 4, 2017)

Eason may or may not transfer, that is yet to be seen. So put this in the pot and stir it some: Blake Barnett and Cooper Bateman. The odds of them earing PT at another school may or may not be in the cards...at the end of the day they still have to EARN it.  Eason is a great talent to be sure, but guess what?  They are colleges signing kids every year that have talent, smarts and athletic ability.  Eason has to know the score here and realize the competition will keep coming hard and fast.  At the end of the day his best bet is to learn even more of the Georgia/Kirby/Cheney way inside and out; he already has a head start on anyone coming into UGA now. If he were to transfer, he is starting from square one. So ...does he really want to start over with a new team or does he want to be a man and compete with Fromm and whoever comes in with the next class? Ivy Thicket named off a bunch of teams that he might could transfer to, and yes he could go...really though?  Michigan State? Iowa, Minnesota? UCLA? He will never compete or a NC at thos schools.  Wisconsin he might eyeball a conf champ.. ( see also Jacob Park) He would have pretty much an inferior supporting cast compared to what he has now; not a good look for Eason IMHO. He has one more year he could stay at UGA...Stay the course, shoot to split time with Fromm the rest of the season, then hit the grind again for next year, then go to the league.
This is just my opinion.  YMMV


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2017)

bullgator said:


> As problems go............this is one of the better ones for y'all.
> 
> I wish this was our biggest problem.



Only downside I see to the situation, is how changing QB's could affect team chemistry. I think the chemistry, within the team now, is one of the reasons they are playing as they are.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 4, 2017)

Its just like Kirby told Derek Mason 

""Derek Mason is not at our practices. He doesn't watch our practice tape that I know of. "

None of us are there at practice, so we don't know what the "team chemistry" may or may not be with Eason. We pretty much are left with the one string we have to play on: trust Kirby.
So far trusting Kirby has worked out pretty good....at least at this point I think things have worked out pretty good..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2017)

All I know is if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 4, 2017)

redeli said:


> Leadership is the key...



^this!! And it seems the players trust Fromm more than they do Eason. Go and look at Isaiah Wynn's interview from week 1 after Eason was injured


----------



## bullgator (Oct 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Only downside I see to the situation, is how changing QB's could affect team chemistry. I think the chemistry, within the team now, is one of the reasons they are playing as they are.



And the silver lining to that is they both have credibility with the team. 
Momentum is with Fromm, but I do expect the team would rally around CKS decisions in this case. We're not talking about an outsider coming in.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2017)

Eason isn't ready to start, but they expect him to get more playing time against Vandy.  It's a dawg fight in practice to see who wins.  I'm betting on Fromm.


----------



## Cranium (Oct 5, 2017)

Fromm is a football player & Eason is a QB.  Basing anything on being 5-0 right now is ludicrous..you haven't played anybody.  The ultimate goal is the NC & you aren't getting there with a QB averaging 140 yds/game passing..just ask LSU of years past.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2017)

Cranium said:


> Fromm is a football player & Eason is a QB.  Basing anything on being 5-0 right now is ludicrous..you haven't played anybody.  The ultimate goal is the NC & you aren't getting there with a QB averaging 140 yds/game passing..just ask LSU of years past.



Tell that to Bama.. They won with a red head that was less than average..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tell that to Bama.. They won with a red head that was less than average..



You're arguing with an old Richt Dawg that might never shut up long enough to learn the new process under CKS.

Fromm has 734 passing yards 5 games in
Hurts has 747 passing yards 5 games in

Granted Bama does have Tagovailoa with 218 passing yards the last two games as second team relief for the last two quarters. 

I'm betting if ol' big mouth making these claims had control of the buttons and put Eason in the last two quarters of the last two games for UGA the score would have been lower and your opponents might have gotten back in the game. 

Fromm is without a doubt the man for the style of play Kirby has set up for UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fromm is without a doubt the man for the style of play Kirby has set up for UGA.



Absolutely but that doesn't mean Eason isn't.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Absolutely but that doesn't mean Eason isn't.



As soon as he gets rid of his Hollywood attitude (reported from joints around town in Athens) and wants to seriously play ball he will do well.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 6, 2017)

Things may be getting a bit more difficult in the QB room next year. Looks like Fields is probably headed to Athens.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As soon as he gets rid of his Hollywood attitude (reported from joints around town in Athens) and wants to seriously play ball he will do well.



Now in his defense, I hear Eason pretty much lost this attitude at practice this summer.  Don't confuse swagger when trolling with work ethic on the football field.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Things may be getting a bit more difficult in the QB room next year. Looks like Fields is probably headed to Athens.



hope you're right MCBUCK!

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 6, 2017)

Lots of football left in the season. 

Bet Fromm gets 60% of snaps this week.

On any play Eason can become your starter.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

here y'all go



https://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/jacob-eason-start-cocktail-party/


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2017)

In reference to the above article. If CKS does start Eason against Florida and they lose, he will take a big step backwards.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yea the reason the wideouts are making catches this year that they didn't last year is because Fromm has touch on his passes. Eason throws every pass at 100mph which is not needed in a lot of cases. There were two touchdowns last week on Tenn that Eason couldn't have gotten done and those were when Fromm ran them in. I don't care what these journalism students think, CKS will make the decision based on who gives them the best chance at a W and honestly believe it's Fromm.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> In reference to the above article. If CKS does start Eason against Florida and they lose, he will take a big step backwards.



CKS will pull Eason if he is not playing well


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> In reference to the above article. If CKS does start Eason against Florida and they lose, he will take a big step backwards.



I figure Kirby has done a pretty good job of sailing the ship so far...You really think he'd start Eason if he thought Eason would fail?  I don't.  He is going to put the best player in for the job at the time. I think I know you well enough to know that you're like me and could care less who starts...just win. But after the events of the last hour, the quarterback room has been elevated drastically; I'm guessing you know by now that Fields is a Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I figure Kirby has done a pretty good job of sailing the ship so far...You really think he'd start Eason if he thought Eason would fail?  I don't.  He is going to put the best player in for the job at the time. I think I know you well enough to know that you're like me and could care less who starts...just win. But after the events of the last hour, the quarterback room has been elevated drastically; I'm guessing you know by now that Fields is a Dawg.



I got to trust CKS, I am not used to trusting a Georgia coach. I wish they both could play. Eason only has one more year, so I doubt he will Transfer. Don't know how we gonna handle the Fields situation.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I got to trust CKS, I am not used to trusting a Georgia coach. I wish they both could play. Eason only has one more year, so I doubt he will Transfer. Don't know how we gonna handle the Fields situation.



 thought Eason had 2 years left


----------



## Cranium (Oct 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're arguing with an old Richt Dawg that might never shut up long enough to learn the new process under CKS.
> 
> Fromm has 734 passing yards 5 games in
> Hurts has 747 passing yards 5 games in
> ...



"big mouth"?? lol  Richt Dawg?? that's even funnier..

Bama wins with Hurts 2 yrs ago because of his QB ability??  that's hilarious!!!  Comparing your QB stats against Bama's & calling it even makes my point even more valid...Bama hasn't had a decent QB in a few years, & they don't need one because of their RBs,Oline, D, & special teams..UGA is making progress but they aren't there yet, so in a head to head matchup they are going to have to throw to win


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2017)

Cranium said:


> "big mouth"?? lol  Richt Dawg?? that's even funnier..
> 
> Bama wins with Hurts 2 yrs ago because of his QB ability??  that's hilarious!!!  Comparing your QB stats against Bama's & calling it even makes my point even more valid...Bama hasn't had a decent QB in a few years, & they don't need one because of their RBs,Oline, D, & special teams..UGA is making progress but they aren't there yet, so in a head to head matchup they are going to have to throw to win





Jalen is a Sophomore, so no, he didn't win anything for Bama two years ago because he wasn't there. 

I was reiterating the point that I had to make with another Old Richt Dawg that when you have a dominant defense and are stacked deep in run it up the gut RB's your passing game is not the strongest feature of your dominate team.

You threw your darts all around the bullseye but just couldn't connect. CKS is building a mirror image of Bama and UGA will be a dominant force in the East, moreso than they are now. 

My prediction the day they announced CKS as HC was UGA would be contending for the SEC in their second year and the NC their third. 

I would ask you to try again, but you are obviously so behind the curve on this topic that there's no use.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2017)

Amen


----------



## ddavis1120 (Oct 6, 2017)

True Dawg fans should look to recent history.  Eason is very much Stafford like and will play on Sunday while Fromm plays like Greene.  I'll take a game manager who moves the sticks and lets the game come to him instead of a flame thrower who thinks he can make every pass and ends up demoralizing the receivers and wears out the defense because they can't move the chains.  I assume it would difficult to park the Ferrari and take the pickup but Kirby learned from the best and I think it's Fromm's job to lose ....not Eason's to win.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> thought Eason had 2 years left



I am figuring him on going pro after his junior year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2017)

Cranium said:


> "big mouth"?? lol  Richt Dawg?? that's even funnier..
> 
> Bama wins with Hurts 2 yrs ago because of his QB ability??  that's hilarious!!!  Comparing your QB stats against Bama's & calling it even makes my point even more valid...Bama hasn't had a decent QB in a few years, & they don't need one because of their RBs,Oline, D, & special teams..UGA is making progress but they aren't there yet, so in a head to head matchup they are going to have to throw to win



I don't think any UGA fan, thinks we are on the same level as Alabama at this point. I do think we all believe that we are closing the gap. Judging by CKS recruiting, we are headed that way. Right now we are not even in the same league with them, but I am glad we have a coach that realizing how far we got to go, and is working hard to get there. Kirby seems to have learned a lot from the Master.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2017)

Eason needs another year of playing time before the pros will draft him as high as he would want to go.   Think more $$$$.   So if he plays second fiddle the rest of the year he will transfer to somewhere he believes he will get playing time.    IMO


----------



## cramer (Oct 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I got to trust CKS, I am not used to trusting a Georgia coach. I wish they both could play.



I'm with Bo$$ on this, but I never liked it when Greene and Shockley split playing time.
Seemed as though neither ever had a chance to find their rhythm or reached their true potential , and the rest of the offense was challenged as well, during this period.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 7, 2017)

Splitting time isn't a big issue in college, if done right and for the right reasons.  Keeping two good QBs happy, sharp, and involved can be a big benefit to all involved. These are two young quarterbacks that know the other has earned playing time. 

I remember FSU doing really well with Jimmy Jordan and Wally Woodham. And Florida won a NC with Leak and Tebow.


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 8, 2017)

*Eason is the 2nd coming of Johnny Manziel...*

Eason came to Ga with a big head and thinking he was going to be the Top Dawg!!! You can tell a big difference of how the team distances themselves from season but rallies around Fromm.

All last year, the team barely celebrated with season.

He's a big show-off and is only looking out for himself!!

I say stick with Fromm!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 8, 2017)

You guys are finally starting to see why Eason wasn't heavily recruited by the instate colleges.  That's the problem with recruiting a QB from across the country.  His dad was also a well known Pain in the Butt.  He's a premadonna with phenomenal physical attributes, but he doesn't have the brains to be a phenomenal QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2017)

CCROLAND said:


> Eason came to Ga with a big head and thinking he was going to be the Top Dawg!!! You can tell a big difference of how the team distances themselves from season but rallies around Fromm.
> 
> All last year, the team barely celebrated with season.
> 
> ...



Last year the team was in the midst of a major culture change. I would imagine that us fans have absolutely no idea how hard it was for the majority of the players. They went from comfort to uncomfortable over night. On top of all that the entitlement was thrown out and everything had to be earned. The process is in full swing in Athens and to be honest Bama is 4 deep in just about every position and UGA will be to soon. Kirby will keep those he wants and process the ones out he needs to. I'd bet the farm that Eason is not on the process him out list. First part of the process is recruiting the best players, 2nd happens with S&C, then practice, then winning. Trying to compare last year to this year doesn't make any sense to me at all. Go Dawgs!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 8, 2017)

Cranium said:


> Fromm is a football player & Eason is a QB.  Basing anything on being 5-0 right now is ludicrous..you haven't played anybody.  The ultimate goal is the NC & you aren't getting there with a QB averaging 140 yds/game passing..just ask LSU of years past.



There is a reason it is only 140 yds. per game. The team is rushing for 400 yards a game.  Your comparison to LSU is ludicrous.  They could not throw the ball...UGA doesn't need to.


----------



## Cranium (Oct 9, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> There is a reason it is only 140 yds. per game. The team is rushing for 400 yards a game.  Your comparison to LSU is ludicrous.  They could not throw the ball...UGA doesn't need to.



UGA WILL need to when they play a big boy team instead of the pansies they have played so far..granted they are playing what the schedule dictates BUT the SEC East this year & the past couple, are nothing but a joke


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2017)

Cranium said:


> UGA WILL need to when they play a big boy team instead of the pansies they have played so far..granted they are playing what the schedule dictates BUT the SEC East this year & the past couple, are nothing but a joke



Pansies we played so far....right dude.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2017)

Cranium said:


> UGA WILL need to when they play a big boy team instead of the pansies they have played so far..granted they are playing what the schedule dictates BUT the SEC East this year & the past couple, are nothing but a joke



Eh. Pansies maybe, but UGA has done exactly what they were supposed to do as a team. And have done it efficiently....”efficiently”  ...why they are rated as the #1 team in the nation in “efficiency”...run he ball, control the LOS, pass when they want to, play solid defense and Sons special teams. They aren’t playing close games against scrub teams. Every week is a different team....read that again now. Ok...they are getting more efficient every week, better every week; just like they should. Look, no one here is crowning UGA anything until they win something, and at this point most Dawg fans just want to beat Missouri and do so without injuries. It’s one game at a time....but also...any Dawg fan worth his salt will also tell you we see a different attitude and demeanor in this team this year like we haven’t seen in years. Go read some stats and in nearly every category UGA either 1 or 2 with Bama ....and Bama regardless of your leanings, is the standard. 
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2017)

Cranium said:


> UGA WILL need to when they play a big boy team instead of the pansies they have played so far..granted they are playing what the schedule dictates BUT the SEC East this year & the past couple, are nothing but a joke



I think you are confusing a shift in scheduling with strength of play. The SEC coaches have long had to battle some of the toughest schedules in the nation, leaving their players bruised, beat up and often crippled at the end of the season. All while other conferences that don't have a conference championship and played powderpuff schedules all year were consistently ranked near the top at the beginning of each season. 

Personally I think it is brilliant that the SEC coaches recognized this and adjusted their OOC scheduling saving the brunt of their schedule and the most difficult games for the end of the season. 

You really must stop thinking like and Old Richt Dawg and get on board with the new era of SEC play, specifically the Dawgs. 

Auburn is going to be the big test for both UGA and Bama,  but the overlooked and underrated Kentucky Wildcats may be their undoing, if the Gators don't sneak up on them first. CKS will not take them for granted, lets just hope the players learned a lesson with Vandy and don't repeat that lackadaisical attitude early in the game with these other two teams.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Auburn is going to be the big test for both UGA and Bama,  but the overlooked and underrated Kentucky Wildcats may be their undoing, if the Gators don't sneak up on them first. CKS will not take them for granted, lets just hope the players learned a lesson with Vandy and don't repeat that lackadaisical attitude early in the game with these other two teams.



This. ^ And then there's USCe. CKS has turned this team around but its' real tests haven't happened yet. The Florida and Auburn games will be the acid test. Auburn is looking stout this year.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 10, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Eh. Pansies maybe, but UGA has done exactly what they were supposed to do as a team. And have done it efficiently....”efficiently”  ...why they are rated as the #1 team in the nation in “efficiency”...run he ball, control the LOS, pass when they want to, play solid defense and Sons special teams. They aren’t playing close games against scrub teams. Every week is a different team....read that again now. Ok...they are getting more efficient every week, better every week; just like they should. Look, no one here is crowning UGA anything until they win something, and at this point most Dawg fans just want to beat Missouri and do so without injuries. It’s one game at a time....but also...any Dawg fan worth his salt will also tell you we see a different attitude and demeanor in this team this year like we haven’t seen in years. Go read some stats and in nearly every category UGA either 1 or 2 with Bama ....and Bama regardless of your leanings, is the standard.
> Go Dawgs!



It really is a shift in attitude of the players.  It seems as if the Dawgs would win most of the games against their substandard opponents in the Richt years, but they'd seem to give up points and close games doing it.

This year, each game they have, they seem to be on mission.  They are not taking the game for granted and CKS is coaching and teaching the entire game.  The defense is playing to bagel their opponent, not just win.  It truly is a different attitude.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2017)

all of the above.  I may add that Kirby has done a masterful job of keeping the team focused on the "one game at a time" mantra.  I just wish he'd said "rat poison" first.


----------



## paulpaul (Oct 13, 2017)

Eason and Fromm stats through 6 games

Eason 
51% passing 
1,020 passing yds
-32 rushing yds
5 ints
8 tds
Fromm
60% passing
836 passing yds
60  rushing yds
2 ints
12 tds


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2017)

On the whole, there appears to be a bit of a balance in those metrics.  Except you left out one major item...W-L record..6-0 vs 4-2
Albeit these are two very different teams as a whole. But the W-L is a glaring stat. Personally, I think we would be sitting at the same place right now with Eason. Perhaps a few more yards passing. But by running the ball the way we have, we have generated an identity that I'm sure we all like. At the end of the day....just win baby.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 13, 2017)

^
TD to INT ratio always a key stat.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2017)

Missouri is mostly bad vs the run and pass, ranked around 110th. 
Hoping Jake and Jacob both get plenty of snaps.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2017)

I thinks all the talk about Ga being in the playoffs is stupid. We have a lot of football to play and it starts tomorrow. Regardless who the OB is there are not any teams on the schedule that could not beat us. Including Mizzou.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 13, 2017)

One year off Charlie, anything else is gravy..............we ain't that bad though.......


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 13, 2017)

Thought about you when I went through Moultrie today.............


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Dang Dave wish I had been there.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2017)

I would like to see both QB's succeed, but they only play with one ball.


----------

